# Which productions are you most excited about Met Opera's next season?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Now that the official announcement has been done for next season, which productions are you most excited about?

http://www.metopera.org/metopera/season/index.aspx?type=next&sn=st

Elektra with Nina Ste






mme will be tops for me.


----------



## Loge (Oct 30, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> Now that the official announcement has been done for next season, which productions are you most excited about?
> 
> http://www.metopera.org/metopera/season/index.aspx?type=next&sn=st
> 
> ...


Have to agree. If it is as good as her Salome then the house will explode. Nina Stemme rarely sings at the Met so this will be the hot ticket. Buy one quickly, because Stemme and Strauss will be the greatest rock concert you will ever see.






Oh yeah, so pumped.

Just seen Waltraud Meier is playing Klytämnestra, this should go to 11!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Without doubt the _Manon Lescaut_ Kaufmann offering.
But I am really pumped to see Yoncheva and Antonenko (may he actually show up this time!) in _Otello_ and Stemme in _Turandot_.
Sondra Radvanovsky and the Queens is another highlight for me as well.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I am also very interested in the Chéreau _Elektra_ with Stemme. I also would love to see the Kentridge _Lulu_ with Peterson. Next on the list would be Tannhäuser and Roberto Devereux.

If I still lived in the city I would be going as much as I could.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

mountmccabe:
Lucky you can have your cake and eat it too because all three you mentioned are being offered on HD. I hope there is a movie theater in your neighborhood that shows Met HD's.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Yes! I was very happy with what was scheduled for the HD broadcasts for the season. The next few on my list were all going to be broadcast, too.

And yes, there are a few theaters relatively convenient to me that show them. This season I have seen Macbeth and Iolanta/A kékszakállú herceg vára, and will see La donna del lago in a few weeks!


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Yup, the Stemme/Meier Elektra is up there.

As is Lulu. I saw Marlis Petersen's Lulu in Chicago several years ago, great stuff.

I might not be able to decide between Goerke's and Stemme's Turandot, may have to sample them both. 

I'm also excited about Simon Boccanegra. I know it's a known quantity from the HD broadcast a few years back, but would love to see that production and cast live.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I miss the Met doing a contemporary opera this season however .


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I plan to check out one or two Met in HD productions. I'm high on Verdi right now, so I'll for sure check out Il Trovotore or Otello. The challenge though: which one???

I'm a big Kaufmann fan though Elektra and Roberto Devereaux intrigue me more than Manon Lescaut. (though I've not heard any of the three operas yet, so I'll have some homework to do before I decide!)


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

The whole season looks exciting; I'm torn between the HDs of ROBERTO DEVEREUX, ELEKTRA, and MANON LESCAUT. The last one especially looks fascinating because of the 1940's setting, and I've never seen or heard the opera before. I'll probably go and see it, but I wouldn't want to miss ELEKTRA either. DEVEREUX I'll probably just listen to on the radio.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

The three queens will be totally awesome too!


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

albertfallickwang said:


> I miss the Met doing a contemporary opera this season however .


Perhaps as compensation, one of the Met Opera's Lincoln Center neighbors, the Mostly Mozart Festival, is offering "Written on Skin" at the Koch Theater in this August. That ought to be a hot ticket.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Cavaradossi said:


> Perhaps as compensation, one of the Met Opera's Lincoln Center neighbors, the Mostly Mozart Festival, is offering "Written on Skin" at the Koch Theater in this August. That ought to be a hot ticket.


Did they ever record that opera yet on CD?


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Barbara Hannigan (soprano) - Agnès
Rebecca Jo Loeb (mezzo) - Angel 2/Marie
Bejun Mehta (counter-tenor) - Angel 1/The Boy
Allan Clayton (tenor) - Angel 3/John
Christopher Purves (baritone) - The Protector
Mahler Chamber Orchestra/George Benjamin
rec.7, 14-15 July, 2012, Grand Théâtre de Provence, Aix-en-Provence


----------

